
Signal Desktop Leaves Message Decryption Key in Plain Sight - DaveWalk
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/signal-desktop-leaves-message-decryption-key-in-plain-sight/
======
bhhaskin
Kind of a rookie move IMO. Ask for a pin or something on startup and encrypt
the key.

